# Freelance Visa In Dubai - CapitalSteps 4xim - Fab Solutions



## clairehagen (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I am planning to get a freelance visa in Dubai, but this is my first time and
I need some help which company to use.

Has anybody tried CapitalSteps 4xim or Fab Solutions before, both Dubai based company?

They both offer package for 3 years, but it would be easier for me to talk to someone who has
signed up with them.

Please let me know if you can help me!

Kind Regards

Claire


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

I never heard regarding Freelancer visa in dubai , i know the
tourist visa,employee visa , business partner visa , and investor visa


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

clairehagen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to get a freelance visa in Dubai, but this is my first time and
> I need some help which company to use.
> ...


Hi Claire,
I have never heard of either company or the particular service/visa that they are offering.
Out of interest - what are they charging and what do you get for the money.
Please do not sign any contracts or part with cash before some of the more experienced members give you some insight into whether these companies are offering legitimate services at proper prices.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And none of the companies you mention appear to have a net presence ?

Whats their contact email address - is it Gmail or similar ?


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Those names sound off. How much are their charges?


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Here is lots of company can share you in the company (just as paper ) 
on this case you need to pay AED 10000 bank deposit and AED 19000, Visa charges and other company charges ,


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Mans4 said:


> Here is lots of company can share you in the company (just as paper ) on this case you need to pay AED 10000 bank deposit and AED 19000, Visa charges and other company charges ,


This doesn't really make sense. Are you an agent of some sort?


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> This doesn't really make sense. Are you an agent of some sort?


No i am not , but here is a lots of companies doing this job in Dubai ,


----------



## clairehagen (Apr 8, 2014)

I do not know about the charges. Capitalsteps mentioned 9700dhs on the dubizzle site but no info on their website itself, and I couldnt find any contact person to talk to. Fab Solutions has no charges mentioned, but they have a contact person on the website.

I just do not want to lose money, cos I dont know how often can you find fake companies on the net in DUbai.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Well consiodering they appear to you on Dubizzle and don;'t have a website, nobody has ever heard of freelance visas, then it s a fair bet its at best a crooked use of another visa type and at worst a scam.

Can you post a link to the Dibizzle advert as a free text search of 'Capitalsteps' draws a blank..... I just realised you may not be able to post links yet due to your small number of posts but tell us instead what search criteria and/or section you found it in ?


----------



## clairehagen (Apr 8, 2014)

Fab Solutions website is here: fabsolutionsuae (dotcom)

Sent an email waiting for reply.

Capitalsteps advert is here: 

Put the following line to search engine:

''Freelance Consultancy Platform offering Business Support/Visa''

I tried to call number on website, no reply. Sent email. (waiting for response)


----------



## clairehagen (Apr 8, 2014)

Go to dubizzle and put the following line to the search bar:

Freelance Consultancy Platform offering Business Support/Visa

you will find the advert.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Two questions:
1) Are they going to sponsor you? 
2) or is it that they facilitate setting up a office but finally you need to get a trade license from a free zone?
At least I am not aware if there is anything called a freelance visa in UAE. If it is just #2 then you will find numerous threads on the forum about how to set up companies in UAE, or which other providers to use (e.g. there is one called Virtuzone which has mixed reviews)


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

*Freelance visa*

Freelance visas are straightforward to get yourself from the relevant freezone (for me, as a teacher, from Dubai Knowledge Village). There are different types, depending if you're already under your spouse's sponsorship or if you're alone. You normally need to submit a business plan, proof of education and a fee (23,500aed per year for a freelance English teacher) and you should get approval, as long as all the documents submitted check out.

PM me if you want more info.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Having read their website they look much like a financial trading house using consultants - not a provider of 'visas for hire' type services where the holder goes and does their own thing.

Given the nature of a lot of financial 'advisors' out here, I would start well clear.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Please keep in mind that "selling" visa is illegal and if found out it could lead to serious consequences for both the company itself and you.

The cheapest legal way to get a residence visa is through setting up a free zone company. Currently the easiest, fastest and cheapest way to do this is to incorporate Fujairah Creative City company with smallest flexi desk option which will allow you to sponsor up to 3 employees for work / residence visa. Company fees for the 1st year AED 25,000 (official charges from Fujairah CC) and AED 17,500 for 2nd year onwards. This is excluding agent's fees which vary between AED 5,000-8,000. You can obviously do everything on your own.

After incorporation you can sponsor yourself for employment / residence visa. Total fees including residence visa valid for 3 years + medical + ID card + employment contract + stamping is approx. AED 7,000. If you wish to use agent for you need to calculate AED 1,500 more.

Hope it helps.


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

I know about universal consultants and they are great people to work with they did my company set up and everything , Even for my visa etc only i had to go for blood tests and even there they picked me up from home and got everything done professionally so as i have used their services i can vouch for them


----------



## clairehagen (Apr 8, 2014)

On the dubizzle they say they provide freelance visa...

I work in finance so what Ive found in media city or fujairah is
not really suitable for me and I dont wanna pay 25ooo cos I dont
know what can I earn on the monthly basis...

I will go and check out the offices today and let you know about
my experience.

At least they have an address what I can check out.


----------



## khaledm (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear All, Id like to Warn Everybody to stay away from companies such as CapitalSteps 4xim and many other consultancy companies. Many of these firms collect datas, mislead people or they use their money for investment. I will tell you above why im saying this.

Last December my cousin (accountant) was looking for a visa solution to work as a freelancer. He found several companies on dubizzle and he arranged a meeting with one of them (Pro Strategy) in JLT it was cluster V or W. She had a meeting with a Canadian couple at the ground floor of the building, the wife told her about the offices upstairs still waiting to be finished. They even went upstairs to see the offices, and she was told to sign up and after registration and visa procedure she can share the office space with them.

She paid 14000 dhs, left the passport and documents, they even give a contract to her and promised visa will be ready in 2 weeks.
When my cousin called them after 2 weeks they kept changing the date of the visa delivery and even after 4 weeks she did have anything. They deleted the adds from dubizzle, switched of mobiles. My sister went back to the cluster where they had the meeting
to get some info about the company. The porter said their is no such a company (Pro Strategy) registered in the building and the floor where they checked out the offices belongs to a different company. She was told to call the police. The guard also told her about a cctv what they have at the main reception and outside roundabout so there are some evidence. By the way the website of the company was also shut down from one day to another.

Before she called the police she sent a mail to the same address where she got the dubizzle reply from and told the guy she will call the police and ask them to check out the cctv to get the number plate and other proof. As in every story they guy made up a story about problem with office papers and so on and he ask her to go to the reception next afternoon. They supposed to meet at 2pm at the same cafe shop, and when she arrived the guy called her from same number what he used before to go to the reception to collect an envelope. He left the money and the passport with the receptionist cos he was afraid to show up.

Just wondering how many other people got ripped of by the same couple, who didnt get the money back. There was also an another company in Deira who collected visa fee and passport and than scanned the passports to make duplicate and after they returned the papers and money saying that they cannot provide the service, they sold the duplicate passports in Thailand and Shanghai.

The main problem, if they rip you off you can barely do anything. Dubai Police wont help you, Du and Etisalat cannot give you information about the owners id, so in the end of the day you will take a huge risk. While we were waiting for my cousin case to be solved I have done some research how to avoid to be cheated by this visa companies. Here are some things what you should keep in mind:

- Each and every ''DODGY'' visa company has a website. If there are no names, such as contact name, manager, somebody to contact,
or they have a number what cannot be reached only a voice mail, there is a huge chance to be ripped off.

- When you go for a meeting asked them to meet with employees or people who already got signed up with them, cos you nee some feedback. If you pay money or they asked for passport, asked them to provide the same from their side (passport copy or emirates id copy). If they refuse, it is straight forward they are hiding something.

- Check out their existenz with their neighbourhood. If they dont know them get away asap.

- Do not pay all the fees in advance! If you pay all, there is a big chance you wont see your money again. If they are legitim, they will agree just to get 50% or 60% upfront and pay the rest on delivery. 

I hope this short story will be beneficial for those who are looking for a visa in the future!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

khaledm said:


> Dear All, Id like to Warn Everybody to stay away from companies such as CapitalSteps 4xim and many other consultancy companies. Many of these firms collect datas, mislead people or they use their money for investment. I will tell you above why im saying this.
> 
> Last December my cousin (accountant) was looking for a visa solution to work as a freelancer. He found several companies on dubizzle and he arranged a meeting with one of them (Pro Strategy) in JLT it was cluster V or W. She had a meeting with a Canadian couple at the ground floor of the building, the wife told her about the offices upstairs still waiting to be finished. They even went upstairs to see the offices, and she was told to sign up and after registration and visa procedure she can share the office space with them.
> 
> ...


Well dang. You signed up for an account just to share this story? My condolences.


----------



## clairehagen (Apr 8, 2014)

Just an update. Fab Solutions does not have office in Al Barsha in the area which written on the website. I asked around the neighbours but they dont know about the company. Similar story with CapitalSteps. Went to Jlt, at the reception there is a board showing the companies on each level. There is no such a company listed in the building as CapitalSteps. I went to the leve what was shown on the website. I asked the receptionist, but she did not know anything about this company...

So Far RAK Freezone Office was the only one who called me back with options to get a license wit them. I dont get why would anybody offer a service if they dont have an office?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

clairehagen said:


> Just an update. Fab Solutions does not have office in Al Barsha in the area which written on the website. I asked around the neighbours but they dont know about the company. Similar story with CapitalSteps. Went to Jlt, at the reception there is a board showing the companies on each level. There is no such a company listed in the building as CapitalSteps. I went to the leve what was shown on the website. I asked the receptionist, but she did not know anything about this company...
> 
> So Far RAK Freezone Office was the only one who called me back with options to get a license wit them. I dont get why would anybody offer a service if they dont have an office?


I think you are misleading PRO companies with free zones.
Anyway, stick to RAKIA FZ (not RAK FTZ) or Fujairah Creative City for the cheapest way to obtain and maintain company licence and residence visa in the official way.


----------



## khaledm (Apr 9, 2014)

Seems that the JLT based company mislead people to supply freelance visa
pretty much similar to my cousin's story! 

Now reading the previous posts no wonder why nobody heard from
the company in the building.

Ive just got a reply to one of my earlier post from other member who got
cheated by the company.

I dont know why dubai police or orther institution do not do something
to stop this contious rip off


----------

